
Trans-ethnic analysis reveals associations w Covid-19 susceptibility andseverity [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.09.04.20188318v1.full.pdf
======
bookofjoe
>Early research from 23andMe strengthens link between blood types and Covid-19

[https://www.statnews.com/2020/09/14/23andme-study-
covid-19-g...](https://www.statnews.com/2020/09/14/23andme-study-
covid-19-genetic-link/)

